# How Can I Improve My HDR and Tonemapping?



## mx42689

Here are a few of my first HDR's. What can I do to improve them? 

Phoenix Skyline Sunrise Pano






Dana Point B&W Jetty





Dana Point Harbor


----------



## Provo

#1 your image has mucho halo try unchecking the light smoothing and just use the slider instead this helps reduce the halo effect.

If you want a really good guide to hdr follow this guide
HDR Tutorial | High Dynamic Range Tutorial


----------



## newbie06

what is HDR... i'm a noob


----------



## Provo

*HDR Discussions* High Dynamic Range Imaging (HDRI or just HDR) is a set of techniques that allows a greater dynamic range of luminances between light and dark areas of a scene


----------



## PhotoXopher

That's the technical description... and the one I typically prefer, however what you commonly see is severe over processing for a more cartoon-ish or surreal effect as seen in the above examples.


----------



## fokker

I would suggest not moving the sliders so far to the right.


----------



## Mendoza

Without regards to the actual processing, a few basic things I've learned over the months are: First, you have to have good, "exploitable" source material.  High Dynamic Range can only do so much for a clear sky or poor lighting conditions.  Second, some pictures just look better without HDR (e.g. if you want trees in silhouette.)  For instance, I'm not sure the Dana Point Jetty shot really benefits from the HDR process.  And third, sometimes a heavy HDR effect works but other times it's better to make the effect more subtle so as to _augment_ the visual impact of a shot without overpowering it.
(Just my 3 cents.)​


----------

